

11th Commandment: Thou shalt not write for old browsers - dpweb
http://run-node.com/11th-commandment-thou-shalt-not-write-for-older-browsers/

======
untog
...and your business loses customers that are browsing on their office
computers.

Talking about IE5 is hardly relevant now. But IE8? Yes. IE7? Hopefully not but
possibly.

Write for the browsers your users are using. Any decent analytics solution
will be able to tell you what they are.

